# disponibilidad de un soldado



## voltape

"el soldado pasó de la situación de actividad a la de disponibilidad"

Mi intento:  Il soldato è passato della situazione di attività a quella di disponibilità. 
Me pregunto, disponibilità en italiano tiene el mismo significado que en castellano.
Gracias


----------



## gatogab

voltape said:


> "el soldado pasó de la situación de actividad a la de disponibilidad"
> 
> Mi intento: Il soldato è passato della situazione di attività a quella di disponibilità.
> Me pregunto, disponibilità en italiano tiene el mismo significado que en castellano.
> Gracias


Forse significa che il soldato per un periodo è stato attivo, ma in seguito ha smesso la attività, rendendosi disponibile per una eventuale ripresa dell'attività.

*



disponibilità [di-spo-ni-bi-li-tà] s.f. inv.
1 Possibilità di servirsi largamente e liberamente di qlco.: avere d. di denaro; con uso assol., spec. al pl., beni disponibili, denaro, mezzi: avere, non avere molte d.
2 fig. Apertura mentale e affettiva verso gli altri che porta ad accogliere positivamente proposte, iniziative, richieste d'aiuto ecc.: dichiarare la propria d. a fare qlco.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## voltape

Gracias, gato, por tu pronta respuesta.  Eso es justo lo que significa en castellano. Pero mi problema es como decirlo en italiano.  Existe la palabra disponibilità en ese sentido?  Aca tenemos ALTA, BAJA y DISPONIBILIDAD.  
Dar de ALTA significa admitirlo, dar de BAJA, despedirlo, pasarlo a disponibilidad:  tenerlo a la espera, para cuando sea necesario.


----------



## rgr

voltape said:


> Gracias, gato, por tu pronta respuesta. Eso es justo lo que significa en castellano. Pero mi problema es como decirlo en italiano. Existe la palabra disponibilità en ese sentido? Aca tenemos ALTA, BAJA y DISPONIBILIDAD.
> Dar de ALTA significa admitirlo, dar de BAJA, despedirlo, pasarlo a disponibilidad: tenerlo a la espera, para cuando sea necesario.


 
Creo que la palabra podría ser "aspettativa", por lo menos aquí se usa en el ámbito laboral cuando los empleados se toman o los ponen en disponibilidad.
_Mi sono preso *l'aspettativa* per risolvere problemi familiari._
_Mi hanno messo *in aspettativa* fino a..._

Pero no sé si en otro ámbito tiene el mismo significado.

Saludos
rgr


----------



## gatogab

voltape said:


> pasarlo a disponibilidad: tenerlo a la espera, para cuando sea necesario.


 
Reperibile?...Ma non conozco il linguaggio militare.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano i termini sono:

1) [inizio] arruolare / reclutare -> sostantivo "arruolamento" / "reclutamento"
2) [attività] in attivo, in servizio attivo, in stato operativo
3) [inattività] richiamare (Garzanti:  _richiamare alle armi_, chiamare nuovamente in servizio chi ha già  compiuto il servizio di leva) -> sostantivo "richiamo"
4) [fine] congedare -> "congedo"

Nel tuo caso tradurrei: Il soldato è passato dal servizio attivo alla disponibilità al richiamo.


L'aspettativa è un'altra cosa, di cui godono praticamente solo i lavoratori del pubblico impiego (no comment) e prevede una sospensione temporanea (anche parziale) di stipendio: per es. l'aspettativa per la maternità quando una madre chiede qualche altro mese prima di rientrare al lavoro. Diciamo che perlopiù la richiedono gli insegnanti.


----------



## Juri

L’ufficiale di complemento è un *militare in congedo*, richiamabile in caso di necessità, per il dovere costituzionale di difesa della Patria.


----------



## ursu-lab

Juri said:


> L’ufficiale di complemento è un *militare in congedo*, richiamabile in caso di necessità, per il dovere costituzionale di difesa della Patria.



Sì, ma non dice se si tratta della leva o di soldati professionisti.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Credo che in italiano possiamo usare il termine _riservista_, colui che è in riserva (in congedo e richiamabile in caso di necessità).


----------



## voltape

Muchisimas gracias a todos. Voy a ser mas explicito.  En realidad se trata de un policia que a su solicitud pasó de la situación de actividad a la de disponibilidad.  Tiempo despues solicito su reincorporacion a la situación de actividad,  y la Oficina de Altas, Bajas y Disponibilidad de la Policia, luego de examinarlo, aceptó reincorporarlo a la situación de Actividad.   
Entonces, en esquema, estaría bien lo siguiente?

- Il poliziotto è passato dal servizio attivo alla disponibilità al richiamo.
        [.... ha pasado del servicio activo a la situación de disponibilidad]
- L’Ufficio Arruolamento, Congedo e Richiamo ha approvato il suo reinserimento.
       [ La oficina de Altas, Bajas y Disponibilidad ha aprobado su reingreso]
-Dopo un esame, è stato reinserito nel servizio attivo.
       [.......................... ha reingresado a la situacion de actividad]

Mil gracias de nuevo


----------



## o-nami

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Credo che in italiano possiamo usare il termine _riservista_, colui che è in riserva (in congedo e richiamabile in caso di necessità).


----------



## ursu-lab

Credo che la versione di Voltape vada bene così. Riservista è solo per i soldati (cosa che sembrava all'inizio dalla sua prima citazione), per un poliziotto mi sembra sinceramente esagerato.

Un poliziotto viene reinserito in servizio, richiamato in servizio, ma un poliziotto riservista (in Italia) non si è mai sentito.


----------



## o-nami

ursu-lab said:


> per un poliziotto mi sembra sinceramente esagerato.
> 
> Un poliziotto viene reinserito in servizio, richiamato in servizio, ma un poliziotto riservista (in Italia) non si è mai sentito.



Si diceva proprio "riservista" anche per la Polizia di Stato, quando erano ancora inquadrati nell'Esercito. Ma oggi non so hanno mantenuto la terminologia. 
Sicuramente "riservista" è molto più militare, su questo non ci piove.


----------



## voltape

Tantissimi grazie a tutti - siete molti gentile!!!!!!!!!!


----------

